# Pantograph Manual



## CusterCowboy (May 12, 2006)

Does anyone have an owners manual for a Sears Craftsman Router Pantograph? It is the model that will do both 2D & 3D. Any help would be appreciated. You can email me at [email protected] if you'd like.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

CusterCowboy
Have a look see at the one below.
It may help 

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=842&page=1&pp=10

Bj


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Shopsmith has a kit with everything for $36.39. Several patterns and detailed instructions are included. -Derek


----------

